# Levothyroxine and hairloss



## newbs (Jul 6, 2015)

My daughter has now been on levothyroxine for 5 weeks, with her dose gradually increased to 100mcg daily, which she is now taking.  For the past week her hair has been falling out and now it is really bad, when I run my fingers through her hair it comes out in handfuls, and she keeps finding hairs everywhere, all over her clothes.  She is obviously very distressed about it and I don't know if it is the thyroid or the liquid that is causing it, as it could be either.  The pharmacist has recommended we see her GP as she said it could mean the dosage is too high, too quickly for her.  Seeing GP in the morning.


----------



## Northerner (Jul 6, 2015)

Poor wee soul  I hope that the doctor can help.


----------



## trophywench (Jul 6, 2015)

Err - I've always understood it's a classic symptom of having an underactive thyroid!  Hair loss - not necessarily on your head! - and feeling the cold, weight issues.  Not the drugs used to counteract it.

Is he a sympathetic GP ?  And do you think it might be better to speak to the D clinic cos let's face it - Diabetes is ONLY another endocrinologic condition, so they should be more expert than a GP?  and definitely more well versed in the psychological issues affecting children.


----------



## Bloden (Jul 6, 2015)

Aw, poor thing.  Hope you get some answers ASAP, Newbs.


----------



## KookyCat (Jul 7, 2015)

I hope they get it sorted, must be very hard for her and if she gets worried and anxious about it that won't help either.  Good luck today, hope you get a good GP


----------



## newbs (Jul 7, 2015)

Saw a GP this morning, who was very good with Emma and listened carefully.  He said that it is most probably the fact that her body is adjusting now she is having treatment and that the hair loss will settle down once things are under control (obviously don't know how long that will be).  The liquid itself can cause hair loss, as it is listed under side effects, but obviously so does hypothyroidism.  He doesn't think switching to tablets would make any difference and is reluctant to do anything until she has seen the paediatric endocrinologist.  We have not had an appointment with him yet though so I am going to try to get hold of his secretary later today.


----------



## Caroline (Jul 8, 2015)

I hope the hair loss slows down.  It is bad enough for adults so I can't imagine how it would feel for a growing child.

Not sure how practical it would be or how your brave daughter would enjoy it, but have you thought about making some fun hats in case the hair loss gets too bad?


----------



## newbs (Jul 17, 2015)

Just a quick update - I had a telephone call last night to say my daughter has an appointment with the consultant paediatric endocrinologist tomorrow afternoon, he has fitted her in to his clinic as a priority. I am relieved.


----------



## trophywench (Jul 17, 2015)

Good! - about time she saw one methinks.


----------



## Northerner (Jul 17, 2015)

Great, I hope the appointment goes well newbs


----------



## Pumper_Sue (Jul 17, 2015)

newbs said:


> Just a quick update - I had a telephone call last night to say my daughter has an appointment with the consultant paediatric endocrinologist tomorrow afternoon, he has fitted her in to his clinic as a priority. I am relieved.



Hope all goes well for your little one.


----------



## Bloden (Jul 17, 2015)

Good luck with the appointment, Newbs.


----------



## KookyCat (Jul 17, 2015)

Brilliant, hopefully he'll be helpful and get some things sorted.  Incidentally when I took thyroid medication for under active thyroid I lost quite a bit of hair but within a few months it stopped so hopefully the little one will find the same.  Hope it goes well.


----------



## Bessiemay (Jul 17, 2015)

I do hope they get your little one sorted out soon. It must be upsetting for you both. Best wishes.


----------



## spiritfree (Jul 20, 2015)

I hope your daughter's appointment goes well.


----------



## newbs (Jul 21, 2015)

The endocrinologist was really good, really thorough and explained everything, we were in the room with him for a long time.  He has taken Emma on now as his ‘case’ as he felt that the  other consultant should not have put her on such a high dose of levothyroxine so quickly as this is probably what has made her hair falling out a lot worse.  He will be seeing her regularly now until she is 18 and when she becomes a teenager he will see her at a joint clinic with my diabetes consultant.  I hadn’t realised how much it is likely to affect her with regards to puberty and growth, she had to have an xray of her hand and wrist to show if her bones are growing properly now, we get the results of that when we see him next.  I have to monitor Zoe too as there is such a strong history of auto-immune conditions – any signs of weight gain or loss or anything out of the ordinary I have to ask for her to have a blood test straight away.

All in all, I am really pleased with the fact that she is now with this consultant and really proud of how Emma is handling everything that is being thrown at her.  The nurses were amazed at the fact that they offered her numbing gel or cold spray before taking her blood and she opted for nothing and watched it being done.


----------



## trophywench (Jul 21, 2015)

Children are great usually, if people treat them as Mini adults - if you use the right language, but treat them with as much respect as you would an adult - you often get much better results from them.

And having explained if you ask if they will do 'this' or 'try to do it' for you for whatever sensible reason you have explained - usually they will.

Clearly - he is popular with his patients as well as their mums, by the sound of it!  I'm REALLY pleased.  What a relief for you Newbs - look how important it is for us as adults to have doctors/nurses/dentists etc etc who we feel are on our side - it is just the same with kids, isn't it?

I watched Gt Ormond Street tonight - all about lung transplants for kiddies with cystic fibrosis in the main.  Blooming stars. the lot of them - the patients, the parents and the staff.  It was harrowing, happy and sad in equal proportions to watch.


----------



## Northerner (Jul 22, 2015)

Really good to hear newbs


----------



## Pumper_Sue (Jul 22, 2015)

trophywench said:


> Children are great usually, if people treat them as Mini adults - if you use the right language, but treat them with as much respect as you would an adult - you often get much better results from them.
> 
> And having explained if you ask if they will do 'this' or 'try to do it' for you for whatever sensible reason you have explained - usually they will.
> 
> ...



I agree with this 100%

Newbs so pleased you have found a super star of a Dr to help your daughter on her journey.


----------



## newbs (Jul 22, 2015)

Thank you.  It is so good (and rare) to have a dr who is on your side - and actually listens. 

I was really surprised last night when her consultant himself called me to say he wanted to change her thyroxine dose slightly and had a quick chat with me on the phone!  

I watch Great Ormond Street too, so, so brave.


----------

